

The trailer park is the computer - razorburn
http://www.roughtype.com/archives/2008/12/the_trailer_par.php

======
ErrantX
That's rather a clever solution.. i'm rather annoyed M$ came up with it first
:D

~~~
nihilocrat
Actually, Sun came up with it first.

But Google won't let that happen, oh no!
[http://arstechnica.com/news.ars/post/20071010-google-
patents...](http://arstechnica.com/news.ars/post/20071010-google-patents-
datacenter-in-a-shipping-container-ignores-suns-blackbox.html)

~~~
litewulf
Actually, I think the Army came up with it first. I could have sworn they've
been prepared for dropping in boxes of servers with power/network hookups into
warzones for awhile.

------
epall
Fun video!

------
AlexeyMK
What if it rains?

~~~
wmf
Containers are sealed.

~~~
AlexeyMK
A bit late for the comment, but, if the containers are sealed, then isn't
cooling required after all?

------
evilneanderthal
> (No word on whether employees at the new centers will be required to wear
> wifebeaters or carry around 30-packs of Busch Light.)

oh jesus I lol'd at that

